# Jail Cell



## wildcattdw (Aug 24, 2009)

I am looking for advice on constructing a set that is primarily two adjoining jail cells for an upcoming performance. The audience is looking directly into the cells from what would be the back wall, so the set will be a center/dividing cell wall, and then the bars and doors for each upstage, with a corridor. . .

I have several pictures to work from and several ideas for the door design; anyone have any suggestions to offer? Ideas for material to use for the bars that will keep costs down?

Tim


----------



## avkid (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have a competent welder available?

Scrap metal is dirt cheap right now so I suggest you look around scrap yards for iron bars.


----------



## Footer (Aug 24, 2009)

2x4 and conduit works. Pipe is a better way to go if you want it to last longer. On the cheap and without a welder/abrasion saw I would do the conduit/2x4 path. The trick is to drive dowels into the ends on the conduit to screw into. When you drive the dowels in they should fit VERY tight. When you drive your screw in it spreads the dowel and holds it tight. Exeperent with that, it should work for you. I built this jail for Joseph that way.


----------



## kicknargel (Aug 24, 2009)

I did a cheap one once (needed to be light, also) that was essentially a normal 1x3 studio flat frame plus little corner blocks to hold it square. I used a paddle bit to sink 1/2" PVC halfway into the bottom and top rails, and all the way through a middle toggle. Doesn't quite fool you, perhaps, but tells the story.

Nicholas Kargel
You Want What? Productions INC
scenic design and construction in Denver, CO

www.youwantwhatproductions.com


----------



## Tex (Aug 25, 2009)

This is not really what you asked for, but it struck me as I was reading your post. What if instead of building jail cells, you used two areas of light divided by darkness and a couple of jail bar gobos? Just an idea...


----------



## wildcattdw (Aug 25, 2009)

avkid said:


> Do you have a competent welder available?
> 
> Scrap metal is dirt cheap right now so I suggest you look around scrap yards for iron bars.



I weld, quite a bit actually, and I'd love to make an actual iron jail wall, but I am afraid the weight would be an issue. If we had more storage available, I'd love to do it right and keep them, but I don't think we do.

T


----------



## wildcattdw (Aug 25, 2009)

Footer said:


> 2x4 and conduit works. Pipe is a better way to go if you want it to last longer. On the cheap and without a welder/abrasion saw I would do the conduit/2x4 path. The trick is to drive dowels into the ends on the conduit to screw into. When you drive the dowels in they should fit VERY tight. When you drive your screw in it spreads the dowel and holds it tight. Exeperent with that, it should work for you. I built this jail for Joseph that way.



Plastic or galvanized conduit? This might work out quite well...

T


----------



## wildcattdw (Aug 25, 2009)

kicknargel said:


> I did a cheap one once (needed to be light, also) that was essentially a normal 1x3 studio flat frame plus little corner blocks to hold it square. I used a paddle bit to sink 1/2" PVC halfway into the bottom and top rails, and all the way through a middle toggle. Doesn't quite fool you, perhaps, but tells the story.



PVC was one of the options we have talked about, but I am concerned that small diameter PVC will fail to hold its shape well enough. Perhaps the entire structure using PVC, and run wooden dowels down a couple of the 'bars' for rigidity...

T


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 25, 2009)

wildcattdw said:


> Perhaps the entire structure using PVC, and run wooden dowels down a couple of the 'bars' for rigidity...
> 
> T



Then, I think, you could save yourself time and trouble by just using thicker dowels. I second the conduit option. It's like me: cheap and simple.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Coyote on a Fence?


----------



## FatherMurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

I've done jail bars with 1/2" conduit, usually just by trapping them inside a 1x4-on-edge frame by drilling the center toggles, and sometimes also doubling the top and bottom rails (inner one drilled, outer one solid). If the bars aren't touched, thick rope heavily painted might be a possibility.

Another thought process might be to mentally leave round bars behind, and move to chain link fencing or wooden lattice types of things. Some old jails were flat steel bars riveted together, not round vertical bars. Depends on what sort of period you're trying to evoke, of course. Lattice is available in 90 degree versions (as opposed to diagonal 45 degree stuff), and you can remove some of the slats to break up the square pattern.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 26, 2009)

Closet pole and drilled 1x2's can work well. They are light and quickly assembled. Coat them with white glue and drag a brush through the glue as it starts to set up for a nice layered paint texture.


----------



## Van (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to second, or third, fourth whatever, The conduit Suggestion. 1/2" EMT with 2x4top and bottom with a piece of 1x2 or 3 in the middle is an excellent way to create jail bars.


----------

